# General > Recipes >  steak??

## AliciaMackinnon

anyone got any nice ideas for a sauce to put over steak?

thanks

----------


## Commore

green pepper sauce, lovely and light and refreshing too.

----------


## Dadie

Bung some black pepper in a frying pan over a med heat with some whiskey, when the alcohol has burned off add double cream and let it thicken a bit!
Easy!

----------


## orkneycadian

Sounds like you're overcooking your steak if you need to smother it in sauce to give it some flavour!   :Wink: 

Steak cooking chart
 :Grin:

----------


## Thorfin

I have tried lots of times to cook a steak without sucsess. Where do I get best and kind  and how do you cook it. Mine always turns out tough even after a few minutes

----------


## orkneycadian

Tough steak can result from;

Insufficient hanging - The meat should really be hung for 21 days, ideally 28 so that it becomes lovely and tender, and so that you can cook it rare without having a bloodbath on your plate....Overcooking - Anything over Medium Rare is likely to result in the meat being a bit tougherNot resting the steak for 5 or 10 minutes after cooking

For the first point, ask the butcher for well hung (careful now...! :Wink: ) steak

For the second, ca canny on the cooking.  If you always have your steak well done, then toughness is a fact of life.  Theres a rule of thimb (quite literally!) that says if you touch your thumb and your index finger together, then use your other hand to squeeze the fleshy part at the base of your thumb, thats how a medium rare steak will feel.  Thumb to next finger is medium, thumb to ring finger = med-well done, thumb to pinkie = well done.  When I touch my thumb and pinkie, the fleshy muscle at the thumb base is pretty rigid, and thats what happens your steak if you cook it to well done.  Tough.

For the last point, resting is very important.  Cooking contracts the meat, hence why well done is all shrivelled up.  Resting lets the meat relax and regain some of its tenderness.  However, you can rest a well done steak for hours and it will never be anything other than ruined!  ::

----------


## Dadie

I like my fillet steak blue..just wipe its bum show it the frying pan for 30 seconds each side and bung it on the plate and im happy :: 
No sauce or a whiskey sauce ...
Rested for a couple of mins..doesnt need much resting as its not had much cooking!
But it needs to be seasoned on both sides with pepper and garlic and some sea salt flakes.
Im fussy!

----------


## orkneycadian

> ...just wipe its bum show it the frying pan for 30 seconds...
> Im fussy!


I'm a bit fussier - I cut the horns off too!

----------


## squidge

Yup I'm a blue girl too. 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## rum rat

Steak sauce. There is this search engine facility thing called "google". If you type in "steak sauce recipies" there are more than you can shake a stick at in there.

----------


## kel24

you can use this sauce on alot of things but it goes well with steak or chicken,

beef jus / beef stock pot
double cream
chirizo sausage (sliced)
salt & pepper

heat up jus or beef stock in a pan with a little bit of water,
add the sliced chirizo and then add the cream and salt & pepper to taste
heat gently while stiring and wait for it to take on a slight peachy looking colour.

tastes great!

----------


## blackcat777

This is soooo simple yet very tasty.  Cook steak, remove from pan.  Lift all the lovely brown bits off the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon.  Pour in double cream and a teaspoon (ish) of Dijon mustard (NOT English) then grate in some white cheese.  Very tasty and moreish

----------


## Leanne

A good steak can be cooked well done and still be tender. I eat mine any way it comes to be honest - as long as it is a good steak and cooked nicely.

A beurre noisette is nice - clarified butter, lemon juice, salt, pepper and some capers. Add the steak to a hot pan to sear it all around then add the beurre noisette. Pan fry the steak basting it with the mix. Serve with baked potato (with a drizzle of the butter mix) and crunchy veg. If you wish a Bordelaise sauce is yummy



Wagu beef is good - this is my all-time favourite! http://www.channel4.com/4food/recipe...-ginger-recipe



I also do a CanAsian beef - maple syrup, soy, lime juice, chilli, garlic. Pan sear the beef, add the rest of the ingredients and cook until the steak is to you desired doneness. You can also do it with salmon

----------


## bagpuss

Use fillet steak. Fry in garlic butter to taste (depends how well you want it done)
remove from pan
pour a half glass of brandy into pan, and some black pepper- mix in with juices of the steak, and then stir in double cream
Pour over steak

----------


## cramock

8oz ribeye seasoned on both sides with black pepper and salt then left to relax at room temperature 4 hours prior to cooking

get oven pre-heated to 180

fry onions and garlic with salt and pepper in butter then add the steaks and seal on each side for a minute

whack in an oven tray and cover with the butter onions and garlic and cook for 20 minutes and rest for 5 minutes before serving and will be absolutely gorgeous no need for a sauce i eat mine like this a lot, i like to add chillies too fresh green chillies finely sliced and fried with the butter onions and garlic from time to time spice it up a bit  :Smile:

----------


## bagpuss

Bordelaise sauce- red wine, beef stock (or the juices in the pan) and chopped shallots

----------


## bagpuss

http://www.gourmetbritain.com/recipe...y.php?item=455

another bordelaise recipe

----------


## shazzap

A nice well done Ribeye, with creamy Peppercorn sauce. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, mouth watering. i can't stand any meat rare, has to be well done for me.

----------


## binnes

Cream and red wine topped with finely chopped button mushrooms  :Smile:

----------


## Scarybiscuits03

Fry some mushrooms in butter and garlic salt and allow to sweat, once cooked through add cream and allow to thicken........great with chicken, steak, or pork!

----------


## Southern-Gal

My favourite sauce for steak is this

Fry steaks as normal. Near end of time add chopped mushrooms, half a bulb of chopped garlic and a chopped red chillie. When they are cooked remove steaks from pan and add a good glug of white win and boil rapidly until its gone then pour in double cream. Amazing flavour with no additives or thickeners at all  :Smile:

----------

